# The Afghan Campaign - Steven Pressfield



## jollyjacktar (8 Oct 2006)

Just finished this book.  It takes place during Alexander the Greats campaign in Afghanistan 2300 years ago.  Great book.  In the same vein as Gates of Fire which covers the Spartans at Thermopylae.  He brings these periods alive like Bernard Cornwell does for his fiction.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## boondocksaint (10 Oct 2006)

Great book, as are the rest of his. Took my sig from the poem written by one of the characters.


----------



## hoist-monkey (2 Jan 2007)

;D
Amazing book, I have read all of Steven Pressfields books.
Gates of Fire
Tides of War
Last of the Amazons
The virues of War

Haven't read Legend of Bagger Vance, but seen the movie

I wish Hollywood would make a movie from Gates of Fire, but with "300" coming out in the spring, I don't see it happening,
I read somewhere that the rights for it have been purchased, and that they are considering it.

Can't wait to see "300" I have the graphic novel that it is based on by Frank Miller & Lynn Varley, not exactly historically correct, but great
storytelling.

Back to the "Afghan Campaign", I have never served in Afghanistan, and hold anyone that has served their with the greatest esteem.

I would like to know what anyone who has served in Afghanistan what they think of Pressfields book "The Afghan Campaign".


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2007)

Just finished reading it before Xmas myself - loved it.  Liked the feel of being in the tent with the troops, while still being able to share the "bigger picture" stuff as well.


----------



## eyre (4 Jan 2007)

I quite enjoyed the book.  Although fiction, it has some useful insights for the tribal mindset.  Pressfield did a companion, nonfiction piece called _Its the Tribes, Stupid_, available here http://www.d-n-i.net/fcs/pressfield_tribes.htm.

Another interesting book (nonfiction) on the same subject is _Into the Land of Bones: Alexander the Great in Afghanistan_, by Frank Holt.  He makes many comparisons to the Soviet and current US/NATO campaigns in the country.


----------



## hoist-monkey (5 Jan 2007)

Another good book about Afghanistan during the Russian occupation.
Feast of Bones - Daniel Bolger.
It is fiction, but I really enjoyed it, but it is hard to find, it took me a whole lot searching on the net
in used book stores to find a good copy of it.

If you do find it, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## c4th (13 Jan 2007)

I read this last year and it makes a great companion to his "Alexander the Great, Virtues of War" which I recommend reading first.


----------

